# Another Color Question



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

How old? Do you know what color her sire and dam are? Also, what breed?

And yes, a horse can have the roan gene and a gray gene .. but I don't think that is what is going on here ...

imo


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I know nothing about color other than her's is really cool.  Very pretty girl!


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

She will be 7 this year. She is a Spotted Walking horse. I am not sure how current this photo is because the lady I bought her off of sent it to me to last night when I told her my mom hadn't seen her yet. But she looks the same. Here is a picture of her mama. Sorry its not the best. And I know nothing about her dad besides he is a Spotted Walking and was smaller than Shasta. 

http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac250/Allison10010/Misty2976.jpg


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is a black (maybe brown) sabino. Black (maybe brown) is her base color. Sabino is the white patterning.

Shes not greying, sabino can cause a roaning like effect...the white speckles throughout the coat. At 6, if she was going grey, there would be tell-tale signs. The tail would be turning silver, her face would be turning silver. But they are not.

Shes a pretty girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If you could get some pictures that would be really helpful  This picture is really hard to make any judgement on, it's not quite in focus and the light is toward a blueish tone, so it is skewing the colour somewhat.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know if any of these will help. She's standing in the same spot. I am going to go and take pictures of her the next time I go up there. 

http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac250/Allison10010/Shasta04.jpg
http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac250/Allison10010/Shasta03-1.jpg
http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac250/Allison10010/Shasta02.jpg


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I think she's just black sabino.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to see more pictures, too, if possible. The way her front right leg and rear left hock gets darker and less flecked around and below the knee makes me think blue roan is a definite possibility.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am with Po. I don't think she is just black with sabino ticking, as there is some "pointing" to her colour - you can see that her face and her legs are darker. I also don't think she is grey - I would expect more sign of it in a six year old, particularly on her head, which is darker than her body instead of lighter.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I am going back there on the first. So I will take some more pictures than!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

She's a tough one to tell from that photo. If you really want to know the base color, you can do the red factor + agouti test that UC Davis has for $40. That test is enough to tell if a horse if black, bay, or chestnut based, but doesn't differentiate between "classic" bay or "brown" bay, and doesn't test for roan. They also offer the roan zygosity test, but it's $50 more.

If the test comes back that he's bay, you can do another test to determine if he's "classic bay" or "brown" from Pet DNA Services of Arizona for $40.

As you can see, the tests to satisfy one's curiosity can add up quickly :lol:


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't really have the money or the mind to do that. She's a trail horse. So no breeding in the foreseeable future. I figured the people on here could tell me what color she is, and they can. As soon as I get better pictures!


----------

